# Ultramarines Movie Latest



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Here's the latest on the upcoming Ultramarines movie.

To check out the official site go here.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

my first goddam marine was a black templar! but cool info anyway!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I have never made, nor have I any intention of ever making, a bloody Smurf. That said, an encouraging interview that makes me think the production team's heart really is in the right place. Can't wait to see the finished film whenever it comes out.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

My first model was an Ultramarine.... 

Fuck sake pronouce Tyranids properly!

Oh and thanks for this, it sounds pretty cool


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bobss said:


> Fuck sake pronouce Tyranids properly!


Pronounce a word that does not exist properly?, yeah that makes perfect sense


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> Pronounce a word that does not exist properly?, yeah that makes perfect sense


Yes, it obviously *does *exist, just because it isn`t official dosent mean that it dosen`t have a correct pronounciation. Tyranids are named after the world Tyran. Tyran is pronounced like Tyrant. So its Tie-RAN-ids...


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Did that guy wake up one morning and say to himself, "Today is the day I try that new and awful haircut for my video interview." I was distracted by his terrible, miss-shaped hair helmet that I didn't hear much of what he was talking about.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

he seems to be a cool guy and has his heart on the right spot. but even though abnett has written the screenplay, it seems this movie will turn out an all action no story blast away whatsoever trip (like when he mentioned 'black hawk down). it would be dull then. 40k has so much more uniquess. just think of abnetts 'eisenhorn'. i hope i'm wrong on this, though..


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm actually looking forward to seeing this movie, even if it is about the smurfs.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

aaaah i feel bad for the smurfs everyone is calling them smurfs... including me.

Meh, the Tau don't like the ultramarines much anyway so...

For the Greater good!

oh yeh the movie... couldn't watch the video as it is removed but it sounds like it will be good anyway.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I agree. I mean, it`d be great if It isn`t just bolters chewing up Nids and Orks, but at the end of the day if it is ill still be pleased...


----------



## dobbins (Sep 19, 2009)

Graf Spee said:


> he seems to be a cool guy


Yeah looks like he knows how to party and get with women


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> Pronounce a word that does not exist properly?, yeah that makes perfect sense


Thats why phonetics exists, to tell you how should you pronounce words, given the rules of the language. I study it, unfortunately. And if I actually understood it, I could even explain it to you. 

By the way, why was this thing deleted? Was he that bad or something?


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

aw, the user removed it....shucks.


----------



## Zamgek (Dec 11, 2008)

bobss said:


> Yes, it obviously *does *exist, just because it isn`t official dosent mean that it dosen`t have a correct pronounciation. Tyranids are named after the world Tyran. Tyran is pronounced like Tyrant. So its Tie-RAN-ids...


I've always heard it pronounced like Tear-A-nid, I have been playing for 12+ years as well, So I think it just depends where your from.. if you come out to US west coast go into the game shops and start talking about the Tie-ra-nids you are going to be looked at like a retard... 


Also if people don't like the fact that the movie is about the Ultramarines then just adjust your TVs colors so that blue is red or green  then you can "pretend" its about the Dark Angels or Blood Angels


----------



## The Fallen (Jul 15, 2009)

Damn they removed it before i could watch it! Where else can this video be located?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> I've always heard it pronounced like Tear-A-nid, I have been playing for 12+ years as well, So I think it just depends where your from.. if you come out to US west coast go into the game shops and start talking about the Tie-ra-nids you are going to be looked at like a retard...


Yeah, I admit that Americans/Canadians do pronounce it Teer-a-nids, its to do with accents, its just to some some British guy saying it that way pissess me off 

I dont care what colour they are, its just Ultrasmurfs are bland, they have all the traits of ordinary marines but lack a depth of history...


----------



## Siphon (Jan 17, 2009)

I've never understood the accusations that the Ultramarines are bland. They have quite a history as being the exemplar soldiers of the Imperium. Just because they are not inherently flawed does not necessarily mean bland. They are just as much tied to Greco/Roman influence as SW to Viking (with the added benefit it doesn't feel completely and overly forced down your throat like the SW's.) They run and manage, get this...a completely unique place in the entire galaxy. The one place in the entire galaxy where life isn't completely shitty all the time for the common man. That alone makes them interesting to me.

I agree with the fact GW pushes them on the hobby more then theyn should, but the idea that they are bland, I'll never understand.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Siphon said:


> I've never understood the accusations that the Ultramarines are bland. They have quite a history as being the exemplar soldiers of the Imperium. Just because they are not inherently flawed does not necessarily mean bland. They are just as much tied to Greco/Roman influence as SW to Viking (with the added benefit it doesn't feel completely and overly forced down your throat like the SW's.) They run and manage, get this...a completely unique place in the entire galaxy. The one place in the entire galaxy where life isn't completely shitty all the time for the common man. That alone makes them interesting to me.
> 
> I agree with the fact GW pushes them on the hobby more then theyn should, but the idea that they are bland, I'll never understand.


I agree i used to have a very large Ultramarine army someware around 7,500pts and i loved useing them. But i had them for 8 years and i sold them so i could build my Space Wolves army. My point is just because it's different does not make it bad or (Bland).


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

The thing is, there is so much stuff about the ultramarines in the surface and introduction of the warhammer 40K fluff, that it seems like the surface stuff is all you ever hear about them. Therefore they seem bland. If the space wolves were the posterboy chapter then you would be hearing variations on the same paragraph about them over and over and they would seem like bland space vikings. 

This is all simply to be fair, I just plain dont like the ultramarines.  They, as previously said, are managers, the "good guys". Well, screw that! Lets here more about the daemon warshipers, undead robots bent on genocide and comanders who shell their own men! If I want to hear about good guys, I'll watch star-trek (witch I do BTY, there is a place fr good guys and a place for evil many-factioned chaos. But I digress...)

That said, I look at this movie the way I did advent children. It will be better graphics on some cool stuff, if I see it in japanese it wont make any diference, because the plot doesnt matter. (although I'm going to make note that Dan Abnett *Might* do somthing interesting with the plot, I'm not going to hold my breath though)


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, you could argue that it's tie-ranids as in tyrant. Or you could argue that its tear-ranids as is tyranny.

Or do you english folks pronounce that word as 'tie-ranny' as well?

For an American like myself, 'tear-ranids' is more consistent with common pronunciations.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

You`ve never understood why Ultramarines are bland? well firstly to me they are pretty much just blue. All they`re vehicles are blue, everything. Maybe if there was some more gold or yellow then it`d liven the models up a bit. 

Secondly, fluffwise they are just your average space marines that were their during the Horus Heresy, even then they didn`t do as much as Imperial Fists, White Scars of Blood Angels, and with the exception of an odd battle against Orks, or the First Tyrannic War against HFB, their is little background which they can claim as theirs.

You, could also say that alot of resentment comes from how they are the poster boys of GW, but I honestly am not bothered, it makes much more sense to start of with a medicore chapter, with an easy paint scheme and not to much fluff than say, a chapter that is harder to grasp playwise.

And Elven, thanks  but I kinda already know that you folks across the pond pronounce words differently to us.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

The Ultra Marines had a large involvement in the heresy (just not the final battle at Terra) 
Guilliman and his lil Blue boys were besieged by the Word Bearers. Delaying them to reach Earth in time. 

What was the little video clip about? I'm assuming it regards bolters, orks and Tyranids 
(Teer-a-nids)


----------

